# Kojima Ayami like [Gothic style/castlevania]



## Cortexfou (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi,
I like a lot the works of Kojima Ayami (one of the illustrator of castlevania). I really like this Gothic style. But she is not the only one who uses this style.
I search for artists or, more generally, images (even fanart) that has the same style as the works of Kojima Ayami.
Can you help me ?

Exemples :
From kojima ayami :


Spoiler
















From others :


Spoiler


----------



## G0R3Z (Apr 29, 2017)

Yoshitaka Amano. He did many illustrations for Final Fantasy and is a fantastic artist in his own right. He's done collaborations with Neil Gaiman, among other authors and artists.

Amano is more abstract but he uses a mixed media approach. He uses various inks, acrylics, oils and others. He even inlays gold leaf in some of his works. His works do have that gothic, eerie look to them.


----------

